# Posicionar libremente componentes Proteus



## covra (Ago 16, 2018)

Buenos dias

Mira que llevo tiempo con este simulador pero.... como demonios se ponen los componentes libremente en Ares? es decir, sin que se "magnetice" su posicion al grid... Hay veces que lo puedo hacer y, otras no... he mirado y rebuscado por los menus y no doy con la opcion...

Gracias de antemano


----------



## pandacba (Ago 16, 2018)

Desactiva la rejilla


----------



## covra (Ago 18, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> Desactiva la rejilla


 Eso no funciona compañero...

De todas formas, ya lo "encontré"....  Menu>View> y ahi, se cambia el tamaño del Snap (0.1, 0.5, 1, 2.5)... no se desmagnetiza, pero en el mas pequeño (0.1mm) puedes mover los componentes con mucha mas precision


----------



## pandacba (Ago 18, 2018)

desactiva el snap


----------



## covra (Ago 20, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> desactiva el snap


El snap es la distancia entre puntos de la rejilla,,, (que se puede configurar (Technology>Set Grid Snap))pero no se desactiva..
lo que se desactiva es la rejilla (grid) y , repito, no funciona

de todas formas, como ya escribi arriba, al cambiar el snap, puedes ajustar todo lo que quieras


----------



## Ruben_00 (Mar 31, 2020)

Hola.  Estoy montando un puente H en Proteus pero por comodidad necesito mover el emisor TIP 32 del pin de abajo al de arriba, que quede arriba y no abajo, ¿Como lo hago con el proeus? Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 31, 2020)

Con la herramienta Y-Mirror del panel de herramientas. 

También se puede dando click derecho con el ratón en el componente y seleccionar la misma herramienta Y-Mirror

Las otras 4 herramientas superiores también son para rotación.


----------



## Ruben_00 (Abr 1, 2020)

Muchas gracias


----------

